# Izabella is four today!



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I rescued Izabella as a puppy, near death. She ened up being my baby as well as Annie and Nalah. Today Izabella is four years old! 

I was forced to rehome Izabella and Nalah a little over a year ago. My parents got a divorce three years ago (i was 16) and it was a constant move. I put my poor girls through so much. We lived with my aunt, then got an appartment, then with my grandma, then my girls had to live out in a barn at my dads gf's, then we stayed in my truck for a week or two, in my sisters garage, and back to my grandmas over the span of two years. After living with my grandma for 9 months the last time, and my girls having to stay in the basement locked in a room, i decided i couldnt do it to them anymore. It wasn't fair to them and they deserved better. Izabella and Nalah were both rehomed to great families and their new families still stay in touch and send pictures. It kills me to this day because my dogs were all the stability i had left. They were my only reason for going on with life. And they gave me the drive to be the person i knew i could. And they were always there for me and loved me when no one else was/did.

Today is Izabella's birthday! And her new Mommy sent me a couple of pictures of the Birthday Princess!


















I still love my girls and am so happy that I still get to keep in touch and see them from time to time. 

Happy Birthday Izaboo!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry you've had to go through such a traumatic upheaval, especially since it was absolutely no fault of your own. But, throughout it all, you managed to find absolutely magnificent homes for your pup's, so I hope you can take great comfort in that. It say's a hell of a lot about you as a person too.
I hope your life is a lot more stable now.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'm so sorry you've had to go through such a traumatic upheaval, especially since it was absolutely no fault of your own. But, throughout it all, you managed to find absolutely magnificent homes for your pup's, so I hope you can take great comfort in that. It say's a hell of a lot about you as a person too.
> I hope your life is a lot more stable now.


This really means alot to me. Every one made me out to be a horrible person for rehoming my girls. And they made me feel even worse when five months after rehomeing them, I was stable and on my own and rescued Tucker. They (being people that I had been talking to and "friends" with for three years o a diff. forum board) kept telling me i had no right to own an animal because i was just going to keep getting them and when they wern't pups anymore, getting rid of them and getting new. Which was not the case. I got Tucker because Annie was so lonely and it really hurt her to loose Nalah and Bella, just as bad as it hurt me. She wasnt eating, playing and was always mopeing about. Tucker was rescued out of a terrible situation, not to replace my girls, but to help Annie. I felt as if i was older and i knew i was stable and working and wouldnt have to go through what i went through with my girls. 

I now have a full time job. My fiance and I are looking for a place to live near his work. He loves my dogs unconditionally just as i do. They are like our children (we dont plan to have children for 5+ years) I'm currently back in High school after dropping out three years ago, to better my life and get a diploma. I have plans to go to college for licence practician nurseing and Vet Tech. Eventually i want to get into the vet field for holistic mediciane. Life is definatly more stable. It has been a fight, but i now see that i have a bright future with my pups. I am happy that Nalah and Bella got great homes, but it doesnt dull the pain of me not haveing them


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't listen to those folks! I think as a teenager with little control over your life you did remarkably well by your dogs. 

And doesn't she look happy and well? What more could we ask? You did good


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so glad that you're in a better place now - in every sense.

Looks like Izabella is fortunate to have you as her family.


----------

